# Foxhound v Pointer



## Shrimpy (2 February 2013)

My OH and I have decided to get another dog to accompany our 6 year old BT. BT loves the company of other dogs and is very patient and obedient and I'm not worried about introducing another dog at all. 

What we can't decide is which breed. Whatever breed we chose would need to be able to walk a fair distance with us as we're regular mountain walkers and the BT keeps up fine. 

What I'm after from the AAD people is the pros and cons of the two breeds in the title. We also have 2 children aged 8 and 6 to take into account. 

I'm not looking for advice about whether we should consider a rescue dog or not, just what each breed is like to own. 

Thanks in advance, I'll share my M&S brownies with you all.


----------



## Bedlam (2 February 2013)

Not convinced Foxhounds make great pets. 

I have just lost my Pointer aged 16 and can vouch for their temperaments with children, but they really do run - a proper gallop. They naturally go a long way away from you before turning and charging back past you to go the same distance away on the other side. They need good stock proofing because of this especially if you're mountain walkers.

A friend has a Trailhound - that may suit you? 

http://trailhoundwelfare.org.uk/

I know you said you didn't necessarily want a rescue, but these people rehome hounds that are young and impeccably trained to stock which I think is important in these breeds. My friend's dog is just wonderful and she came from these guys.


----------



## Shrimpy (2 February 2013)

Thanks Bedlam, I'm not convinced about the Foxhound either, it's the OH who'd like one. 

Sorry, maybe I didn't explain myself well. We'd happily have a rescue dog but for the purposes of this thread I'm just interested in breed/temperament specifics. 

I will look into the trail hound though thanks.


----------



## tessybear (2 February 2013)

We have a german shorthaired pointer, lovely dog but got to the point where we cannot let her off, if she sees something you will not be able to get her back whilst he is in "hunting mode" aunties Pointer is exactly the same. 

Why not just look round some rescues see if any breed fits your bill


----------



## PorkChop (2 February 2013)

I've never owned either of these breeds, however I see a few pointer's when I'm out shooting.

The majority - bearing in mind that they have been fairly well trained - are very rangy and a little deaf to commands 

I can't imagine a foxhound would make an ideal family pet, no more than I think that a beagle would be.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (2 February 2013)

Pointer

Foxhounds have been breed to hunt as a pack and are happiest doing so, so leave them to it.


----------



## Dobiegirl (2 February 2013)

Ive known lots of foxhounds in my time but never known one as a pet, they are bred for a specific job and their nose will always take priority. There is someone on here who has one Craven ,if memory serves me correct she spent a whole day and night  searching for it when it bombed off.

Galaxy on here has a pointer and she does agility and a lot of training with it and it sounds a lovely dog, you can train a foxhound till the cows come home and it wont make a scrap of difference if it gets a sniff of a quarry.


----------



## Tillypup (2 February 2013)

Pointer pointer pointer!!! I've got three and they are wonderful!

They are lovely in the house, ideally want to sit on your laps if they can! They do need a lot of free running to be really happy. As others have said they do like to range a fair bit (it's what they've been bred to do) and so it is very important to train them from an early age, the drop command is your best friend!!

They are great with all the members of my family, my six year old daughter spends a lot of time dressing up the dogs, turning them into racehorses and princesses!!


----------



## Alec Swan (2 February 2013)

Bedlam said:



			Not convinced Foxhounds make great pets. 

.......
		
Click to expand...

I'm not certain that Pointers do,  either.  They CAN,  but they do need a degree of understanding,  as they can all so often be a work bred dog,  taken in to a domestic environment.  

What's a BT?

Alec.

As an edit,  by Pointers,  I mean the English variety,  the Germans tend to be a little more amenable.


----------



## quirky (2 February 2013)

Pointer.

We have 2 GSP's and they are beautiful dogs, absolutely great with the kids. One of them can be snappy with other dogs if they annoy her but has never growled at a human.

As somebody else said, they do have a tendency to disappear over the horizon before charging back and heading off again.

We took ours for individual training with a gun dog trainer, which for us was invaluable.
He trained us and them to a different level that local dog trainers would have done.


----------



## Rowreach (2 February 2013)

I am sitting here with my Cavan foxhound cross something cross something else sprawled all over the sofa, and while I would have always said that hounds do not make great house pets, I don't regret having him for one minute.  However, he is wilful, destructive, huge and selectively deaf, so not for the fainthearted.  Not sure that foxhounds are that easy to come by as pets though, so maybe something else would be more readily available! 

BT is Border Terrier I assume??  Had several of those over the years too


----------



## galaxy (2 February 2013)

Gosh DG I think H's head just exploded! Lol!

I have a GSP. They are very intelligent and therefore love to learn. I find the more training and teaching H things the better he is. Not saying he's super obedient but we try! I have a lot if great advise from people on here and trainers (he's my first dog). I don't have kids of my own but an around a lot of them and he is fab! I even let pony club kids borrow him for a "horse and hound" last year at camp. 

We will definitely be getting another!!!


----------



## competitiondiva (2 February 2013)

I have a cross of 2 pointers, he's still only a pup (so things may change alot!), but has been the best and easiest pup to train (bar toilet!! but then he's a male!) he will wander if not kept occupied, but he hacks out with me and leaves other dogs to come with me, even leaves my older dog when she lags to keep with me. So so far so good.  the yard owner has a pure GSP and he wanders as soon as your attention is not on him.  Am sure my pups wandering will increase but have found in main, just to keep him occupied! Temperament wise he's also very very good and loves fuss and attention. 

I'm another that isn't convinced of a foxhounds ability to be a 'pet' as in house dog without destruction etc? Maybe this is just because there aren't many people who have them with this in mind from pups.  I know rehoming ex pack/working dogs into home environments has been tried and failed epically!

BT is bull terrier????


----------



## Shrimpy (2 February 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, personally I'm not massively bothered about a specific breed but OH would prefer a bigger dog. I wasn't convinced about the foxhound before I started this thread and I am less so now. 

BT is a border terrier and is the best dog I've owned so far. He was a doddle to train and has a fabulous temperament. I do worry I won't ever find a dog as good as him.


----------



## Pendlehog (2 February 2013)

Definitely tell the OH to bog off over the foxhound idea!  Personally I love GSPs so don't think you could go far wrong there.  Have you considered weimeraners?


----------



## EAST KENT (2 February 2013)

Pointer definitely,will fit in with a border well,might need a raincoat on dreadful days;a foxhound..mm your life will get very busy and "intersting".It may involve a big searchlight for your night time hunting..of your missing hound.


----------



## jessamess (2 February 2013)

How about a Fenlander- Springer x Weimaraner????

They are absolutely gorgeous- look like mini pointers and have the best of the two breeds! 

But I am a fan of cross breeds personally  


But out of the two of your choices I would probably choose a Pointer over a Foxhound, I adore FH but wouldn't own one as a family pet....


----------



## Springy (2 February 2013)

Foxhounds make great pets we have one

foxhound welfare are struggling with the numbers coming in and need homes

Jackie Wallace who runs it can give you lots of info on them

https://www.facebook.com/dawn.hirst.3/photos_albums#!/groups/352320426763/?fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/dawn.hirst...s/Foxhound-Welfare-UK/153572418042328?fref=ts

http://foxhoundwelfareuk.jimdo.com/

Mad4foxhounds@hotmail.co.uk







Please dont dismiss them 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4114898548844&set=oa.10150996138611764&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4114947790075&set=oa.10150996138611764&type=1&theater


----------



## Jojo_Pea4 (2 February 2013)

I have a gsp. Absoutley love them i think they are stunning when the run, mines loves hacking and can walk all day but like everyone said when they are in hunting mode u need have them trained. Never had an issue with other dogs. Mine doesnt like to be left but with correct training from a pup you would be fine. 
Amazing with children but we have trained him on the yard as a guard dog and barks if someone comes onto the yard he doesnt know as soon as we say its fine he walks off. 
And best of all they are affection and loyal.


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 February 2013)

Foxhounds are not gret 'pets' generally because it's not what they are bred for. They are bred to live in a pack, sound off, and hunt for hours on end. There may be exceptions to this rule.

Like people say huskies do not make great pets, yes, some people might have a lovely pet husky but they were bred to run. And run. And run. And howl. And dig a hole to sleep in at night after running and howling all day.

Pointers are also hunting dogs but they tend to be slightly more domesticated than foxhounds. I know someone with a 'rescue' foxhound, I would not take it as a gift and I think it would be better PTS. Severely dog aggressive and can never be let off the lead.

People need to think a wee tiny bit less about looks and think a wee bit more about purpose, especially with working breeds.


----------



## stargirl88 (2 February 2013)

We have a foxhound mix, and she does confirm what otyers have said - nose takes priority! Gorgeous temperament, but I wouldnt choose one over a pointe!


----------



## Venevidivici (2 February 2013)

We're on our 3rd GSP. Never had any dog or people aggression probs with any,they bark like billy-o if anyone comes to the gate/door/rings the bell (then are quiet when told),are fantastic fun on walks (bound for miles,love water and games) and brilliant family dogs(I have 2kids,9&7yrs) as are soppy&affectionate. They have fairly self-cleaning coats(mud just drops off&water dries quick) and few breed-related problems(make sure parents hip,eye (and possibly,heart) tested) if you buying a pup. We rescued a 5yr old bitch-was a bit worried at first,cos kids fairly little at the time  but she soon revealed a temperament as kind and good as the other GSPs we knew. Good luck!


----------



## Alec Swan (2 February 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			Foxhounds are not gret 'pets' generally because it's not what they are bred for. They are bred to live in a pack, sound off, and hunt for hours on end. There may be exceptions to this rule.

Like people say huskies do not make great pets, yes, some people might have a lovely pet husky but they were bred to run. And run. And run. And howl. And dig a hole to sleep in at night after running and howling all day.

Pointers are also hunting dogs but they tend to be slightly more domesticated than foxhounds. I know someone with a 'rescue' foxhound, I would not take it as a gift and I think it would be better PTS. Severely dog aggressive and can never be let off the lead.

People need to think a wee tiny bit less about looks and think a wee bit more about purpose, especially with working breeds.
		
Click to expand...

Logical and realistic.  Not a word to few,  or to many.

Alec.


----------



## Tillypup (3 February 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			We're on our 3rd GSP. Never had any dog or people aggression probs with any,they bark like billy-o if anyone comes to the gate/door/rings the bell (then are quiet when told),are fantastic fun on walks (bound for miles,love water and games) and brilliant family dogs(I have 2kids,9&7yrs) as are soppy&affectionate. They have fairly self-cleaning coats(mud just drops off&water dries quick) and few breed-related problems(make sure parents hip,eye (and possibly,heart) tested) if you buying a pup. We rescued a 5yr old bitch-was a bit worried at first,cos kids fairly little at the time  but she soon revealed a temperament as kind and good as the other GSPs we knew. Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Just remember a Pointer is different from a GSP, and any HPR really.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 February 2013)

Foxhounds are not pets IMO.
Pointers are lovely lovely dogs but they do go off .
There are loads of dogs who would enjoy your lifestyle so will put in in a dig for my Favorite the ladrador who would make a great front man for a BT.


----------



## competitiondiva (3 February 2013)

Tillypup said:



			Just remember a Pointer is different from a GSP, and any HPR really.
		
Click to expand...

?? "pointer" is a group of various different breeds bred for the same purpose and with very similar characteristics.  I'm not sure if one has more or less of a tendancy to 'wander' or not, as said my lad is a cross of 2 different pointer breeds.  (and a lovely cross at that GSP x Hungarian Vizsla!)


----------



## s4sugar (3 February 2013)

competitiondiva said:



			?? "pointer" is a group of various different breeds bred for the same purpose and with very similar characteristics.  I'm not sure if one has more or less of a tendancy to 'wander' or not, as said my lad is a cross of 2 different pointer breeds.  (and a lovely cross at that GSP x Hungarian Vizsla!)
		
Click to expand...

Pointer is a breed. It differs from The HPR breeds that you have a cross of.

I agree with the above that it is a better choice than a foxhound for the op but there are other breeds that would fit in better still.


----------



## competitiondiva (3 February 2013)

s4sugar said:



			Pointer is a breed. It differs from The HPR breeds that you have a cross of.

I agree with the above that it is a better choice than a foxhound for the op but there are other breeds that would fit in better still.
		
Click to expand...

ahhh sorry you class a "pointer" as the english pointer breed rather than the group of pointer bred dogs such as the GSP, GWP, vizsla etc?


----------



## s4sugar (3 February 2013)

competitiondiva said:



			ahhh sorry you class a "pointer" as the english pointer breed rather than the group of pointer bred dogs such as the GSP, GWP, vizsla etc?
		
Click to expand...

The breed name is Pointer....Like the Bulldog it should not need a country adding.


----------



## competitiondiva (3 February 2013)

s4sugar said:



			The breed name is Pointer....Like the Bulldog it should not need a country adding.
		
Click to expand...

Without giving it's full title, how is one supposed to know which you are talking about then? you say it shouldn't need a country adding, but an english/british bulldog is very different from a french bulldog or american bulldog, by just saying bulldog, how should I know which you are talking about?


----------



## s4sugar (3 February 2013)

competitiondiva said:



			Without giving it's full title, how is one supposed to know which you are talking about then? you say it shouldn't need a country adding, but an english/british bulldog is very different from a french bulldog or american bulldog, by just saying bulldog, how should I know which you are talking about?
		
Click to expand...

If you say French bulldog you mean that breed...American Bulldog is another breed and Bulldog is the original breed and Bulldog is the full title.  Not difficult.


----------



## millitiger (3 February 2013)

I've got a GSP and he is great.

Endless energy (mine would not be suitable living in a town with owners at work all day), unfailingly loyal and generally just the best canine friend I could ask for.
They are bred to be working dogs and imo, not suited to a domestic home where they are walked for 30 mins 2x a day and shut in the rest of the time- too much energy and too intelligent!

I've never had any recall issues with mine; he loves hunting and stalking things but always comes straight back when I whistle and I'm really no great shakes at dog training!


----------



## Alec Swan (3 February 2013)

s4sugar said:



			Pointer is a breed. It differs from The HPR breeds that you have a cross of.

........
		
Click to expand...

Correct.  The Pointer is the English Pointer.  The other pointers of which others speak,  are Hunter/Pointer/Retrievers,  a generic term known as HPRs,  and they are all of Continental origin.  The HPRs are not JUST Pointers,  they have other duties.

The English Pointer was bred to range for anything up to 1000 yards from its handler.  There may be those which now walk to heal off a lead,  but they were never bred for that purpose.  They tend to be free spirits,  and though my experience of watching them on moorland,  is very limited,  from what I've seen,  they are captivating.  They were never bred for a domestic or an urban existence.

Well,  that's what I think!  Dry Rot's the man to talk to about "Pointers"! 

Alec.


----------



## competitiondiva (3 February 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Correct.  The Pointer is the English Pointer.  The other pointers of which others speak,  are Hunter/Pointer/Retrievers,  a generic term known as HPRs,  and they are all of Continental origin.  The HPRs are not JUST Pointers,  they have other duties.

The English Pointer was bred to range for anything up to 1000 yards from its handler.  There may be those which now walk to heal off a lead,  but they were never bred for that purpose.  They tend to be free spirits,  and though my experience of watching them on moorland,  is very limited,  from what I've seen,  they are captivating.  They were never bred for a domestic or an urban existence.

Well,  that's what I think!  Dry Rot's the man to talk to about "Pointers"! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for that. (smiley face)


----------



## Springy (3 February 2013)

I disagree

my fox hound isnt agressive

He likes cats and dogs and people he is left in the house when we go out and he doesnt trash it 

He is loveing and loyal

He can sometimes go off the lead but not alot as when the nos goes down the ears go off 

LIKE A STAFFY OR SIMILAR ITS DEED NOT BREED

dont dismiss dogs just because you are thinking of hunting packs of hounds not a pet who eats dry dog food and lives as part of a family


----------



## competitiondiva (3 February 2013)

am curious springy, did you have yours from a pup or was it previously a pack/hunting dog?


----------



## Dry Rot (3 February 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Well,  that's what I think!  Dry Rot's the man to talk to about "Pointers"! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

...and Dry Rot is keeping his hypothetical mouth firmly closed....


----------



## Springy (3 February 2013)

competitiondiva said:



			am curious springy, did you have yours from a pup or was it previously a pack/hunting dog?
		
Click to expand...

He as 6 when we got him he is now 8.5 (estimated)

He was used by poacher effectively for rabbits seagulls and other small animals   He was kept in an allotment with his brother and they both worked as a pair.

He was in foxhound rescue for about 10 months or so to be rehabilitated.

Most of them going through there havent been in a hunting pack as that isnt the done thing these are dogs where numpties have had them to 'hunt' in their own stupid way or people have bought the as pups like big beagles when they look cute then forget the need walked etc

He is now fine with bunnys and birds etc

I have hundereds of photos of him being a 'dog' not a savage hunter as people would assume he is

The postman is scared stiff of him as he howls rather than barks lol


----------



## Springy (3 February 2013)

is is the savage hunting unsuitable for a house beast right now as I type...








They arent for everyone they are like big beagles and like all hounds ie beagles bassets etc he has his own quirks Selective hearing etc


But we love him


----------



## Bedlam (3 February 2013)

Dry Rot said:



			...and Dry Rot is keeping his hypothetical mouth firmly closed....

Click to expand...

You have a hypothetical mouth....?

My Pointer was working bred and a beautiful, gentle creature with the capacity to run for miles and miles. I had her for 18 months without a problem and thought I was doing really well with the field trial training.......and then she ran off on Salisbury Plain on a Pointer club training day.

I sent her to the Lake District to the best man in the business to see if he could train her....and after 3 months he offered to shoot her because she wasn't good enough to work and in his opinion wouldn't settle as a pet. I went a bit soft and went to pick her up saying I'd give her 6 months to settle.

She kind of did and kind of didn't - always a total loony, but never a moment of malice. We had her pts last week at 16 yrs old. A super, super dog.

She would point. She would never hunt or retrieve. All she ever did was tell me that whatever I wanted was over there. She never went to get it for me. I would have needed a Labrador to do that. I loved her and her breed for that!

Huge difference between a Pointer (no need for the English prefix) and the German Short or Wire Haired Pointer - the GSP or GWP will hunt, point and retrieve. The Pointer just points. Bless it.


----------



## Dry Rot (3 February 2013)

Bedlam said:



			You have a hypothetical mouth....?


Click to expand...

Hypothetical, metaphorical...it's still staying shut!


----------



## Star_Chaser (4 February 2013)

jessamess said:



			How about a Fenlander- Springer x Weimaraner????

They are absolutely gorgeous- look like mini pointers and have the best of the two breeds! 

But I am a fan of cross breeds personally  


But out of the two of your choices I would probably choose a Pointer over a Foxhound, I adore FH but wouldn't own one as a family pet....
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't think of anything worse crossing two breeds like that 

Of the two breeds I'd opt for the pointer over the foxhound really down to commitment and the breed requirements but the one thing I do agree with the above post is that if your OH wants a larger dog of the gundog ilk there are some fabulous breeds Weimaraners are not as far ranging as the GSP and tend to be loyal to family both can be a bit aloof, if you want a wirey you have the options of the Slovak, Wirehaired Vizla, Spinone, German Wirehaired Pointer (these really need a job and are not for the faint hearted, if you want a long hair then you have the lovely Munsterlanders which are cracking dogs, the Weimaraner has a long coat version but you don't see many around.  Then there are the Brittany Spaniels... I rather like these fabulous dogs go forever and have big personalities.  

Why not pick a couple of breeds and go along to one of their events or contact the clubs and they can match you with local people who will come and meet you so you can see and talk about the breed on the end of the lead.  

Of course if you fancy a jolly Crufts is coming up soon and they will have discover dogs... you'll see all the breeds there and might come home with something you least expected


----------



## galaxy (4 February 2013)

GSP aloof?? Never met one that isn't really into their owners and wanting to love all people they meet! H thinks he's a Chi and tries to sit on my lap!

I'm surprised by all the replies saying how far ranging they are. I have never experienced this with H (on walks he never is that far away from me and if he pops out of sight it is only for seconds) and he always recalls. He is half show lines, Half working. Maybe that makes a difference. H has about a dozen GSP friends and they all behave the same as far as I've seen. Some work and some are show lines.


----------



## Venevidivici (4 February 2013)

None of ours,or any others I know, are aloof.  Can't say as they've ranged overly far compared to other dogs either(&came back better than my ESS ever did!) but the GSP youngster we've got is a monkey&recall is tricky at the mo,so I may be amending that soon...


----------



## millitiger (4 February 2013)

My GSP is pretty aloof.

He loves immediate family who he lives with but can be quite quiet and shy with new people and doesn't like to be fussed unless he knows the person.

He is not rude or snappy but he definitely likes his personal space around people he doesn't know- which is fair enough as that's how I feel too!

Never had any issue with recall though and surprised they are known for it as all of the ones I know would be mortified to find themselves without their human nearby.


----------



## Tillypup (4 February 2013)

It is the Pointer that is known for a bit of a lack of recall I think! 

The galloping/ranging of a Pointer can come as a bit of a shock to the first time Pointer owner, it certainly did to me! We then spent some very frustrating times trying to get her to come back with helpful people suggesting certain treats etc etc to encourage her to come back! they are NOT food orientated when out and about at all!!

Through trial and error with the oldest one we now keep a close eye on her and call her back before she gets too far away or too much "in the zone", once she's gone she's gone until she decides to come back and get you!! She's now 8, the light of my life but every so often a complete and utter PITA!

The other two are far more biddable (perhaps because we knew a bit more about what to do when we got them?!?) They both have very good recall and will drop on the whistle even when a distance away.

They are wonderful in the house, relaxed and chilled out, though will bark on occasion. They love love love the people that they know, sometimes with people they don't know they are very friendly, other times they are not really bothered by them.

They are brilliant with my daughter.

They leave little white hairs everywhere and on everything!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (4 February 2013)

galaxy said:



			GSP aloof?? Never met one that isn't really into their owners and wanting to love all people they meet! H thinks he's a Chi and tries to sit on my lap!

I'm surprised by all the replies saying how far ranging they are. I have never experienced this with H (on walks he never is that far away from me and if he pops out of sight it is only for seconds) and he always recalls. He is half show lines, Half working. Maybe that makes a difference. H has about a dozen GSP friends and they all behave the same as far as I've seen. Some work and some are show lines.
		
Click to expand...

I've read something about that, in general, dogs that is bred for showing have a little less demanding need of activation, than those dogs that is solely bred for their working ability. 
After all, dog shows can be a lot about waiting, there is lots of other dogs and people around them, there could be busy areas where people sell things, maybe an agility, obedience or similar competition is going on in one corner of the show area etc., so breeding dogs for showing tends to be in favour of those dogs which, to some degree, is mostly relaxed in that environment. Which, in turn, could lead to dogs that have a little less demanding need of activation.

But first and foremost, maybe it has to do with that you and the other owners that you know of, simply are providing your German Shorthaired Pointers with both proper training and a suitable level of regular activation, possibly sometimes in combination with what I mentioned above, and that is why you don't recognise the description of them as aloof?



Anyhow, I thought Pointer referred to the English Pointer, which over here, is described as a breed that will be at its best in a hunting home, they're bred to hunt a good distance from their owner, have a high game/prey interest, and needs to run loose on a daily basis, but in a suitable home, they will be somewhat of a couch potato indoors. 

My impression is that if a Pointer is not properly activated, they might disappear into the distance out on off leash walks, which is really not what I would want to see happening at any time, but especially not if I had walked, let's say, halfway up a mountain.


Ditto what Cave Canem said 



			People need to think a wee tiny bit less about looks and think a wee bit more about purpose, especially with working breeds.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## eatmyshorts (4 February 2013)

Agree with the above re making sure the type of dog you get suits your lifestyle. I did an online Perfect Dog checker fairly recently & out of the 10 breeds it recommended, i'd had five of them, almost had another, lusted after three more, & would say only one was something i'd never consider. Not usually into these sort of things, but i was quite surprised how accurate it was. There seems to be a trend at the moment for people getting pet mals & sibes - yes beautiful dogs, fantastic in the right homes, but certainly not for everyone. 

Re the aloof GSP question (they seem to be entering into the conversation now, despite the Pointer description!), i think it depends on the dog - my two are sisters & the smaller of the two could certainly be described as aloof - she will just sit back & watch - almost cat-like in her response to affection - she will come for a cuddle & enjoy it if she feels like it (although normally not for long) - but most of the time, she's prefers her own space  - people are surprised when she will actually duck her head if you go to pet her (not in a wincing way, but just ducking out - she's never been mistreated as far as i know & we've had her from 16wks, so it's very unlikely). Her sister is the complete opposite, always asking for a cuddle, she loves nothing more than to be fussed, petted & close to you.

So, to the question, pointer or foxhounds - i'd say if you've researched them both & are sure they'd (in general) suit your lifestyle, go meet some & take it from there.


----------



## Shrimpy (4 February 2013)

This thread has been fascinating to read and I've learnt a lot about both breeds. We did a Perfect Dog checker online as suggested and the Pointer was on the list along with Border Terriers and Labradors. We haven't discounted any other breeds yet we just wanted the opinions of those people who have experience of the two breeds. And I've definately got a better idea now.


----------



## CorvusCorax (4 February 2013)

Springy said:



			I disagree

my fox hound isnt agressive

He likes cats and dogs and people he is left in the house when we go out and he doesnt trash it 

He is loveing and loyal

He can sometimes go off the lead but not alot as when the nos goes down the ears go off 

LIKE A STAFFY OR SIMILAR ITS DEED NOT BREED

dont dismiss dogs just because you are thinking of hunting packs of hounds not a pet who eats dry dog food and lives as part of a family 

Click to expand...

So you think your one individual Foxhound is a typical Foxhound and on the strength of owning your one (a)typical Foxhound, you'd recommend them as a good pet? Really?


----------



## Springy (5 February 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			So you think your one individual Foxhound is a typical Foxhound and on the strength of owning your one (a)typical Foxhound, you'd recommend them as a good pet? Really?
		
Click to expand...

It does say they are not for everyone..

 but now as a foxhound owner I know know other foxhound owners and they are also enjoying the breed

Jackie matches the dog to the family/lifestyle and there are home checks and things to go through 

My point was (and they are discover dogs at crufts) that dont discount them as no good as pets....

He is a lovely pet and acts like a lab... thats him though

so my advice was to contact the rescue and get more info not everyone rush out and buy one....

How can so many people discount them as a pet when they havent owned one......


----------



## s4sugar (5 February 2013)

Springy said:



			It does say they are not for everyone..

 but now as a foxhound owner I know know other foxhound owners and they are also enjoying the breed

Jackie matches the dog to the family/lifestyle and there are home checks and things to go through 

My point was (and they are discover dogs at crufts) that dont discount them as no good as pets....

He is a lovely pet and acts like a lab... thats him though

so my advice was to contact the rescue and get more info not everyone rush out and buy one....

How can so many people discount them as a pet when they havent owned one......
		
Click to expand...

I have "walked" hound puppies and have had several come to stay. Few people would have another as they took them on not knowing enough -as is often the case with lots of breeds.
I also grew up near a lot of Hamiltonstovaren and these are easier to live with than foxhounds but still not a dog for everyone. I walked them for pocket money.


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 February 2013)

I think with all breeds there are exceptions and rules - the nice quiet foxhounds who make excellent pets are the exception, I think we would both agree? And why they didn't make very good hounds, I'll wager?

I personally would not want a Foxhound (or a GSD) who acted like a Lab. If I wanted a Lab, I would get a Lab. There is a danger, as with my own breed, if people only breed the passive, non-working temperament types for pet homes, the overall breed and work ethic will be impacted. But maybe that's just me looking at the bigger picture.

Maybe this should be on the other thread


----------

